# CHAOS! Charakter 7 fach vertreten



## NeoNow (17. April 2005)

Hallo,

Also erstens ist Blasc echt ein tolles Produkt. 

Zumindest für 99% der Leute aus meiner Gilde "Sancta Lux". 

Ich selbst habe das Problem, dass sich

!!!! MEIN CHARAKTERPROFIL NICHT UPDATET sondern ständig neu angelegt wird !!!

Um zu sehen obs an meiner Firewall (Zone Alarm) liegt habe ich diese deaktiviert - kein Erfolg.

BITTE, BITTE liebe Entwickler antwortet mir auf diesen Post und

- sagt mir bitte wie ich die EINSTELLUNG richtig vornehme.
- löscht bitte am besten ALLE Armandprofile.

Bitte helft mir wirklich - ich verfälsche nämlich in der Momentanen Situation die ganze Gildenstatistik. Wenns so weiterläuft besteht Sancta Lux nämlich zu 95% aus Druiden (nämlich mir).

Also, bitte zumindest kurz antworten.

Vielen Danke,

Armand/NeoNow/Martin


----------



## B3N (18. April 2005)

Hallo NeoNow,

kannst du uns bitte deine debug.txt (liegt im blasc ordner) und deine savedvariables.lua (wtf/accname/) zuschicken? blasc@black-legion.info.

B3N


----------



## Draco (19. April 2005)

Hab das gleiche Problem, habich auch letztens schon nen Thread zu gemacht.
Inzwischen bin ich ungefähr 100 (!) mal drin (Thalyra @ Mal'Ganis). Meine beiden anderen Charaktere haben keine Probleme.

Das versaut wirklich ziemlich die Gildenstatistik, dank meiner 100 Versionen ist meine Gilde als Größte des Servers aufgeführt, mit meiner 56 pushe ich unser Durchschnittslevel ziemlich und wir bestehen ebenfalls plötzlich aus massenhaft Druiden (liegt das etwa an der Klasse?) °_°


----------



## NeoNow (21. April 2005)

Noch ein kurzes Update von Seiten der 1001 Armands...

Also folgendes passiert:

- bei JEDEM Update wird ein neuer Charakter angelegt
- dieser neue Armand weist den richtigen Lvl auf (dzt. 35)
- alle anderen Armands haben den jeweiligen "Anlegelevel" (33, 34...)
- die Ausrüstung aktualisiert sich allerdings immer mit
- ebenso sind die Stats bei allen Armands aktuell
- UND jetzt kommts: Die Visitenkarte weist allerdings bei ALLEN Armands noch immer Lvl 33 auf...

Fazit: Da hats was.

Meine beiden Files habe ich euch geschickt. Bitte, bitte schaut euch das ganze bald an, ich mag meinen Gildies die Überschwemmung nicht mehr antun...

Vielen Dank im Voraus,

NeoNow/Armand/Martin


----------



## B3N (21. April 2005)

Dank für die genauen Infos NeoNow, wir sind dran und suchen den Fehler, keine Sorge. :>


----------



## AcIvI (25. April 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Dank für die genauen Infos NeoNow, wir sind dran und suchen den Fehler, keine Sorge. :>
> [post="86960"][/post]​



Eines unserer Mitglieder hat das gleiche Problem:

»Unheimliche Brüder« 

Anduin ist jetzt schon 9x drin. Wenn Ihr die Dateien von unserem Mitglied braucht, gebt Bescheid, damit ich ihn bitten kann sie euch zu senden.

Gruss AcIvI


----------



## Roy (2. Mai 2005)

Also mir gehts genauso ... 
bin mir nur nich sicher, was ich jetz machen soll, weil einfach euch schreiben, damit dihr die überzähligen charakter rauslöscht lohnt ja auch nicht!
ist für nächster zeit ein fix für das problem in sicht, bzw wisst ihr woran das liegt?
wenn nicht löschts bitte trotzdem raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Name: Aidira
Server: Frostwolf
Gilde: Ehre und Stärke

Mfg Roy


----------



## B3N (2. Mai 2005)

Ein Fix ist in sicht. Ein wenig müsst ihr euch mit dem Zustand momentan noch abfinden. :>


----------



## Roy (2. Mai 2005)

besteht der fix dann auch daraus, dass alte einträge gelöscht werden?


----------



## B3N (2. Mai 2005)

Ja


----------



## Roy (2. Mai 2005)

wisst ihr schon woran das problem liegt (also technischer Natur) oder ob es ein DAU problem ist?


----------



## Tachikoma (4. Mai 2005)

Gleiche Problem auch bei mir... 

Hier die Statistik:
Statistik

Hier meine Ausrüstung:
Ausrüstung

Und hier meine schöne Visitenkarte:
Visitenkarte

Dazu wie schon oben beschrieben 3 mal den selben Charakter... alle unterschiedliche Level, jedoch gleiche Ausrüstung (aktuelle)... bei Ausrüstung und Visitenkarte steht jedoch ein falsches Level. Alle Talente etc. sind richtig angegeben. Der Kontostand stimmt auch nicht...


----------



## Magic Joker (7. Mai 2005)

Ich habe leider das gleiche Problem, braucht ihr noch die debug.txt's?

»Harier Profil«


----------

